# Best way to control brown algae?



## gillmanjr (Jan 27, 2017)

Hello all. So I set up my tank and started cycling it about 3 months ago and have now had fish in it for almost two months. Everything has gone well so far but in last week I have really started getting a huge bloom of brown algae. Prior to a week ago there was little to no algae in my tank at all, but now it is covering nearly all the rocks and starting to grow on the front glass (acrylic). What is the best way to control this or even prevent the growth if possible?


----------



## nodima (Oct 3, 2002)

Sounds like it is probably diatoms, which seem to be a rite of passage on a new tank. Pretty normal. On the off chance it is something else, can you provide some additional information - tank size, type and amount of lighting, and how long lights are on each day. Finally, does the tank get sunlight?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

And be aware diatoms go away on their own after several months...you can wipe them off in the meantime, but waiting it out is the most practical course of action.


----------



## easywolf31 (Jan 19, 2017)

I had this problem 3 months ago, I can assure you my biggest problem was the T5 lights. Close them for 2-3 days and you will see the difference.


----------



## BlueSunshine (Jul 13, 2014)

We have common, super red and blue-eyed lemon bristle-nose, all will eat this. But as stated, it will go away in time.


----------



## gillmanjr (Jan 27, 2017)

nodima said:


> Sounds like it is probably diatoms, which seem to be a rite of passage on a new tank. Pretty normal. On the off chance it is something else, can you provide some additional information - tank size, type and amount of lighting, and how long lights are on each day. Finally, does the tank get sunlight?


My tank is a 50 gallon pentagon corner tank. I have one 24" LED strip light that has the blue lights for night. And yes the tank does get sunlight but not direct sunlight. 
When people are home I have the daylight LEDs on for about 10-12 hrs a day, then the blue moon lights for an hour or two at night, then darkness. However, a lot of days I don't turn the daylight LEDs on at all. If nobody is home I don't turn them on because the room the tank is in is bright enough during the day, there's a lot of windows.


----------



## B.Roberson (Nov 6, 2011)

Yep, happens to the best of people. i'm not the oldest fishkeeper here.And I found out just like you,after 3-4 months after re-setting up my 90 in a new home the brown algae was badddddd  
it literally took 8 months or so to finally start clearing up. I had a post on this last year. Like Nodima and DJ said, it will go away.......eventually


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

My BN never eat it...wonder why some do and some don't?


----------



## B.Roberson (Nov 6, 2011)

I posted this last year. Look like any of your algae????
viewtopic.php?f=4&t=362633


----------



## BlueSunshine (Jul 13, 2014)

DJRansome said:


> My BN never eat it...wonder why some do and some don't?


Out of the thirty or so bristle-nose we have, only one has shown no interest in it. This is what makes keeping animals so very interesting.


----------



## ranjansanyal2008 (May 3, 2017)

Hi,

I have a 30 Gallon tank now. Previously the tank was exposed under direct sunlight, now I have closed the window for the day and I can see the difference. There is less red algae production. I change the water once in two weeks and clean the algae off.

I have a question how much rock salt we need to use when changing the water? In my area the water contains iron and creates white patches on the glass.


----------



## gillmanjr (Jan 27, 2017)

B.Roberson said:


> I posted this last year. Look like any of your algae????
> viewtopic.php?f=4&t=362633


Yes thats it.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

ranjansanyal2008 said:


> I have a question how much rock salt we need to use when changing the water? In my area the water contains iron and creates white patches on the glass.


Start a new topic for this so as to not hijack gillmanjr's post.

I would not add rock salt to a fish tank.


----------



## gillmanjr (Jan 27, 2017)

I did a WC yesterday and the stuff literally wiped right off with a sponge, even came right off the rocks. I was surprised by easily it wiped off, it didn't take any effort at all. Of course after I did that the water was full of the stuff floating around, but its cleared up now.


----------



## gillmanjr (Jan 27, 2017)

Its pretty much all back now. :x

I did see one of my socolofis eating it off the rocks last night, which was pretty funny. But only one of them.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Mbuna will definitely pick at it, but I believe that's just a natural behavior for them, as many species feed from the auwfuchs in the lake.

If it's bothering you that much, I second a bristlenosed pleco. All of the aquarium strain ones I've kept keep these diatoms in check or completely eliminate them. I recently added an albino pair to a 40 gallon fry tank that receives a lot of sunlight. There has always been brown algae in this tank, and has been in operation for years. I got tired of scraping it off the glass. These 2 have been a time saver, as there is no more 'algae' to remove.

I have heard that some do not seem interested in it, like DJ said. Or that they don't like feeding off a rough 3D background. I personally like my decor and rock work to get covered in the diatoms, as it gives a more natural look, so most of my tanks do not have bristlenose in them. For you, I think it's worth a shot. I'd try to source a larger pleco, maybe 3"+, so it has a better chance at surviving with inquisitive mbuna.


----------



## B.Roberson (Nov 6, 2011)

Give it time. I did the wiping and scrubbing every wc for months. Always came back. After its FULLY established it will go away. Promise


----------



## gillmanjr (Jan 27, 2017)

I've looked into some brittlenose plecos and I'm thinking about adding one. However, I've read on several sites that they prefer pH that is just on the acidic side of neutral (~6.5). I keep my tank at 8.4, do they do OK at those pH levels?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

They do if they are acclimated. Also they tend to have problems when first introduced, if they survive the first month, they should be good. Like any fish, you don't want to introduce just one fish to an established tank.


----------



## BlueSunshine (Jul 13, 2014)

gillmanjr said:


> I've looked into some brittlenose plecos and I'm thinking about adding one. However, I've read on several sites that they prefer pH that is just on the acidic side of neutral (~6.5). I keep my tank at 8.4, do they do OK at those pH levels?


The pH is 8.2 to 8.4 in all of our tanks.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Never had a problem with tank raised plecos, but it's only a handful. Wild ones did not fare well. 8.4 pH


----------

